# VOTE FOR DARCY! and photos



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

If you have a second please could you vote for my little Darcy. I entered her into a photo competition and would love for her to win! Here is the link to vote.
I'd be so grateful if you could vote for my baby!
http://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http:...hgWe-Z4DXKERp6dZXS4Oom4OvDbYPcAbOAx5jpAha&s=1

Millie's daffodil buddy belt came, I was using a size 2 baby pink although she was on the last hole so decided to get a size 2.5 and it fits perfectly I'm really happy with it she looks lovely 





Millie in her new sweater 



I needed some more storage for their things so got some more mini cases I think they're cute 


And I found this funny sign, I thought it couldn't be more true so I've put it up on my wall haha!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'll check out the link and put in a vote. Oh my goodness!! I'm in love with the daffodil bb on Millie, the color is stunning on her. I'm glad you like the fit if the 2.5. I'm going to order that size at some point for Braxton. Ava wears the two on the 3rd hole and 2nd hole over clothes. Where'd you get that bunny top? Soooo cute and girlie. And I love the sign and storage containers too. You have such good taste!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

There you go Babe, Voted!

Loving the T on Mills she looks so cute, the white and pink really compliment her colouring she looks beautiful !!!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> I'll check out the link and put in a vote. Oh my goodness!! I'm in love with the daffodil bb on Millie, the color is stunning on her. I'm glad you like the fit if the 2.5. I'm going to order that size at some point for Braxton. Ava wears the two on the 3rd hole and 2nd hole over clothes. Where'd you get that bunny top? Soooo cute and girlie. And I love the sign and storage containers too. You have such good taste!


Thankyou so much!  I'm glad you like the yellow, I was in two minds whether I liked it but now that's it's came I really like it. I also ordered a hot pink 2.5, I hope they bring out some cool limited editions at Xmas! Where do you order your bb's? I struggled to find somewhere that shipped to the UK and didn't charge $40+ in shipping. Millie was on the last hole on her size two so it wasn't the best for her to wear over clothes that's why I've settled on size 2.5 for her it's a really snug fit. 
I got the bunny top off eBay I love it I think it's so sweet  I had to get the sign when I saw it haha!
What's you favourite BB you have?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> There you go Babe, Voted!
> 
> Loving the T on Mills she looks so cute, the white and pink really compliment her colouring she looks beautiful
> 
> ...


YAY Thankyou so much  I will be so happy if my little darc wins! She's such a cutie. Thankyou mills does really suit those colours and she's really happy wearing that it's dead cosy for her.
What are pabs and Neeva like when it comes to wearing clothes?


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> YAY Thankyou so much  I will be so happy if my little darc wins! She's such a cutie. Thankyou mills does really suit those colours and she's really happy wearing that it's dead cosy for her.
> What are pabs and Neeva like when it comes to wearing clothes?


Pablos totally fine wearing clothes he actually likes it, he feels the cold so I think he appreciates the warmth! Neeva I can't find much to fit her right now, she's really short so everything just swamps her little legs, but she doesn't fuss about anything so thats good! And she'll defos win who wouldnt vote for that little face!!! I'll send the link on to my mum and stuff and get her to vote as well !


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > YAY Thankyou so much
> ...


It's good that he likes it, I tried one of Millie's old tops on Gucci the other day and she didn't like it at all she was trying to take it off bless her. Think it was just cause it was new to her so she was like 'wow mam what are you doing to me'
Aww Thankyou that's so nice of you


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Thankyou so much!  I'm glad you like the yellow, I was in two minds whether I liked it but now that's it's came I really like it. I also ordered a hot pink 2.5, I hope they bring out some cool limited editions at Xmas! Where do you order your bb's? I struggled to find somewhere that shipped to the UK and didn't charge $40+ in shipping. Millie was on the last hole on her size two so it wasn't the best for her to wear over clothes that's why I've settled on size 2.5 for her it's a really snug fit.
> I got the bunny top off eBay I love it I think it's so sweet  I had to get the sign when I saw it haha!
> What's you favourite BB you have?



Well that bunny tee was a great buy and the quality looks really nice too. So far my fave bb is the purple Python. I too hope for some more limited edition designs. Those are the best.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Thankyou so much!
> ...


I love love LOVE the purple Python I'm gutted it's no longer for sale  
I'm also hoping for wooflink to bring some new carriers out do you know how often they bring out new ones?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Voted! Did you set up a Facebook page? I didn't really like it was for famous chihuahua, there was a member in here with a tiny chi named Jade who I believe is now a famous chihuahua. She's in a lot of the modeling pics.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Voted! Did you set up a Facebook page? I didn't really like it was for famous chihuahua, there was a member in here with a tiny chi named Jade who I believe is now a famous chihuahua. She's in a lot of the modeling pics.


No still don't have Facebook, it caused a lot of issues for me in the past. When I got married at 17 etc... So I just stay off things like that.
ah that's nice I didn't know, I just came across the competition by typing in chihuahua photo contest because I loved that photo of Darcy


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Millie looks so pretty in that yellow color buddy belt. that's a beautiful picture of her too !!! 

I tried that link to vote for Darcy but it didn't work for me :-(. i'll try it again though and try to figure out how to vote for her


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Millie looks so pretty in that yellow color buddy belt. that's a beautiful picture of her too !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that link to vote for Darcy but it didn't work for me :-(. i'll try it again though and try to figure out how to vote for her



Elaina I just typed in famous chihuahua on Fb. And I was able to vote on their site. That link didn't work for me either.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Millie looks so pretty in that yellow color buddy belt. that's a beautiful picture of her too !!!
> 
> I tried that link to vote for Darcy but it didn't work for me
> 
> ...


Aw Thankyou Elaina! I do really like the yellow bb  what size BB do you use?
I found that the size 2.5 was perfect for millie! She is getting better at sitting for photos she used to get huffy and avoid the camera haha!
Thankyou so much for trying, you just have to click the little circle by her name and then scroll down to submit your vote.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Elaina I just typed in famous chihuahua on Fb. And I was able to vote on their site. That link didn't work for me either.


ok ! i'll try that . thanks 


Jessicashield said:


> Aw Thankyou Elaina! I do really like the yellow bb  what size BB do you use?
> I found that the size 2.5 was perfect for millie! She is getting better at sitting for photos she used to get huffy and avoid the camera haha!
> Thankyou so much for trying, you just have to click the little circle by her name and then scroll down to submit your vote.


Minnie has been wearing size 3 buddy belts but I bought all of hers before they came out with the size 2.5 ones. I do want to get her a 2.5 cause I think it would fit her better when she's not wearing clothes. 

Ellie wears a size 2 , and Tootsie wears a 3.5 but can also fit in a size 4


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

it worked when I went to FB like Meoshia said ! I just voted for Darcy. hope you win !!!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Elaina I just typed in famous chihuahua on Fb. And I was able to vote on their site. That link didn't work for me either.
> ...


Yeah I'd definitely recommend getting a 2.5 for Minnie, cause I think the difference in a size 2 and 3 is very considerable. What's your favourite colour bb?

I wish I went for the diamonte on the front now though! And Thankyou so much Hun!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Yeah I'd definitely recommend getting a 2.5 for Minnie, cause I think the difference in a size 2 and 3 is very considerable. What's your favourite colour bb?
> 
> I wish I went for the diamonte on the front now though! And Thankyou so much Hun!


that is really hard to say which color is my favorite ... I like having several different colors. I have the gold for both Minnie and Tootsie and they match a lot so I like that color. then, I got one that was called Noahs ark. it was a limited edition and is a bright pink color with little animals on it. its very cute. and then, I got the periwinkle color which I like a lot too... but, now that I see Millie in that yellow. I kinda want that one . hehe. 

my favorite harnesses for with no clothes on though are the susan lanci step in ones. but, for over clothes, I love the buddy belts the best


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I'd definitely recommend getting a 2.5 for Minnie, cause I think the difference in a size 2 and 3 is very considerable. What's your favourite colour bb?
> ...


My favourite is the fairy dust I've just found it but realised its no longer on sale  which is the same with the purple Python. Never mind I will just have to keep an eye out for new ones! I would love to see the Noah's ark one of you have a photo? It sounds so sweet. 
I really like the periwinkle too, you should definitely get the daffodil it really stands out. Buttercup is a lovely yellow too.
I agree I should get my first SL soon I'm excited!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I just voted! And not just because you asked, but because she really is the cutest little thing!  And Millie is looking gorgeous with her new things too.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> I just voted! And not just because you asked, but because she really is the cutest little thing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw thanks so much  I love her to pieces I hope she wins my little angel.
Millie says Thankyou for the compliment and that she also loves her new sweater.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> My favourite is the fairy dust I've just found it but realised its no longer on sale  which is the same with the purple Python. Never mind I will just have to keep an eye out for new ones! I would love to see the Noah's ark one of you have a photo? It sounds so sweet.
> I really like the periwinkle too, you should definitely get the daffodil it really stands out. Buttercup is a lovely yellow too.
> I agree I should get my first SL soon I'm excited!


I remember the fairy dust color. I love it too but its been very low stock for a long time. I think I wanted that color when I was ordering the periwinkle, but they only had it in sizes that I didn't want. another unusual color that I really wanted was called Splash. but, that was the same... it sold out quickly and I couldn't find it in the sizes I wanted. . 

I might be tempted to get that daffodil. I really do love it ... we'll see. I have a lot on my wishlist and I may get some SL instead, not sure. 

here is a pic of the Noahs ark buddy belt. I know I said it was hot pink but its more of a cherry red and the animals are a greyish color. you cant notice the animals unless you look close. there is also an ark . hehe


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > My favourite is the fairy dust I've just found it but realised its no longer on sale
> ...


There's a size two in the splash colour on eBay of you want me to send you the link?







it would fit Ellie.
I've got loads on my wish list on DC too, going to get it all once I recieve my current order. The Noah's ark bb is so cute, I like the cherry red. 
What Susan lanci are you wanting next?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> There's a size two in the splash colour on eBay of you want me to send you the link?  it would fit Minnie.
> I've got loads on my wish list on DC too, going to get it all once I recieve my current order. The Noah's ark bb is so cute, I like the cherry red.
> What Susan lanci are you wanting next?


thank you for letting me know about the splash. if it were size 3 or 2 1/2 or even 3 1/2 , I would grab it. the only one I have that fits size 2 is Ellie and she has enough BB's for now. mostly I walk Minnie and Tootsie . Ellie has such short legs, she cant keep up.. so, she doesn't need as many harnesses. I do like getting her new collars though. Let me know if you ever see a splash buddy belt in those sizes I listed though . 

I thought the Noahs ark BB's were so different and cute. I have one to fit Minnie, Tootsie, and Ellie. they sold out very fast ! 

i'd like to get the Twisted Whiskers harnesses for Minnie and for Tootsie. 
Also, I love the ones with the Daisy on it but I don't want that one till right before next summer . not sure yet which colors I want in the Twisted whiskers ones . I do love that yellow color but , that's more of a summer color I think... so, not sure yet ... For Ellie , I want a collar in the puppy pink color . one with a bow. not sure yet if I want the neuveau bow one, or the tailbow one, or a different bow one. she has a lot of hair around her neck , so I need to get one with a bow so it doesn't get lost in her hair.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > There's a size two in the splash colour on eBay of you want me to send you the link?
> ...



Aw it's cute how Ellie can't keep up bless her, I love getting new collars too I've been looking at the wooflink collars with the ruffles I think they look lush! I will let you now if I ever see the splash anywhere in size 3. I'm not surprised they sold out quick, I've never even seen them before!
The twisted whiskers are very nice, 
I think you should go for the tail bow it stands out a lot


----------

